# Soured cream and chives



## julieedixon (Aug 15, 2006)

This may be a silly question, but I have become addicted to soured cream and chives this week - is this ok to eat?
Thak you
Julie (13W3D)


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

We generally say that pastuerised dairy is fine as a rule, so look at the pot.  It will probably be fine when you check, but if ever in doubt dont touch it...

Jan


----------



## julieedixon (Aug 15, 2006)

Thank you Jan!


----------

